# best non front wheel removal bike rack for pickup truck ??



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

I just picked up a 08' Nissan Frontier with the 5' bed...It came with the bed extender so just laying the bikes down in the back is no problem but I wouldnt mind standing them up somehow...I dont want to remove the front wheels so I guess I want something easy & secure (stable & theft resistant) Any decent options out there ?? Thanks...


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

i made my own for my truck, see here
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=286194
cost was $70

but i also found these online,

https://images.google.com/imgres?im...ages?q=pickup+truck+bike+rack&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

https://www.scbikeracks.com/


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Thule instagator


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

*works for me....*

home-made and modeled after the pop-up rack in the link.

http://www.sixnall.com/


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

For $15 you can get some tie downs, that does well for 2. Otherwise, you ahve to start getting inventive.
do a search over at clubfrontier.org, there are a couple of good options there too.

I ended up with an above-the-bed setup to allow for taking camping gear and the like along with 3 bikes.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Check out the "crank holders" which Grip Sport makes (here in Australia). www.gripsport.com.au
It is an absolutely ideal way to secure bikes to a flat deck, you just bolt the holders directly to the tray wherever you want.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*Ingenious*



ducktape said:


> Check out the "crank holders" which Grip Sport makes (here in Australia). www.gripsport.com.au
> It is an absolutely ideal way to secure bikes to a flat deck, you just bolt the holders directly to the tray wherever you want.


http://www.gripsport.com.au/main.php?part=products&prodID=53









Sometimes all it takes is a fresh pair of eyes. Ingenious.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Look up the "crank holder" which is sold by www.gripsport.com.au it just bolts down to your tray.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.gripsport.com.au/main.php...ucts&prodID=53

Wow! Extremely simple!!! Any pics of them in use??? I can't get the .au site to load any pics... but the pdf catalog worked.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Go up to my last post, there is one there.

Edit: Realized that I had just pointed to their image on the AU site....dl/attached for you.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks good would've bought a crank holder if they were available locally... but I dropped a whopping $24 on some PVC for one of these bike racks... will figure out how to anchor and paint it... I'll post the pics tomorrow.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

it started like this.......


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

I just made one of these pvc contraptions for my Frontier, although it is older body. I havn't painted it yet, as I know pvc won't hold paint well. The back tire just touches the tailgate extension.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Wow, nice work!


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks, I know it's not real pretty, but for $25, it works well.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

slowpoker said:


> I just made one of these pvc contraptions for my Frontier, although it is older body. I havn't painted it yet, as I know pvc won't hold paint well. The back tire just touches the tailgate extension.


Did you secure the rack to the bed ?? How do you keep the bike from coming out of the rack when driving...bungee cords or did you just push the bed extender tight against the back wheel ??


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

I also found this...

http://www.stylintrucks.com/parts.a...=CKLqr8X4gZUCFQqNHgodx1c8rg&partfamilyid=1876


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

vyper005 said:


> Did you secure the rack to the bed ?? How do you keep the bike from coming out of the rack when driving...bungee cords or did you just push the bed extender tight against the back wheel ??


The bed extender is not adjustable. It just happens to be the perfect size. I have not yet secured it, but will in the next day or so. I will post a pic of the mount. One strap wrapped around the seat post and hooked to the hooks on either side of the bed hold the bike in place. A bungee has to much play side to side. I don't think I would trust the pvc with a bungee.


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

I like that one a bunch! I wonder if it can be used on bikes running disc brakes?



vyper005 said:


> I also found this...
> 
> http://www.stylintrucks.com/parts.a...=CKLqr8X4gZUCFQqNHgodx1c8rg&partfamilyid=1876


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

vyper005 said:


> Did you secure the rack to the bed ?? How do you keep the bike from coming out of the rack when driving...bungee cords or did you just push the bed extender tight against the back wheel ??


Here ya go. These are actually screen door latches that cost me $1.79 ea. at home depot, with velcro straps. They are very discrete, and no tools needed for quick removal. With the strap, the bike doesn't even wiggle.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

This one wouldn't fit on last post.


----------



## akozak84 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Bike Rack done right!*

Here's a website with bluprints to make your own out of PVC Pipe. Cost me about $40 (including price of a saw, spray paint and sand paper). Looks good in the back of the truck! I have a 7 ft bed in the back of my 07 Frontier. I love this thing. The paint scratches, but nothing that looks too horrible. The way I have it mounted prevents my disc brakes from touching the rack.

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice, how do you have it mounted? It looks great in that 7fter. Us 5fters aren't so lucky.


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Looking good... My truck is at work right now, will post pics of mine when I pick it up on Tues. I have "conduit brackets" bolted to the bedliner to keep the rack in place, then I use a bungee to keep the bikes from swaying too much.


----------



## akozak84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Its actually not really "mounted". It sits in there very snug, and doesn't have room to move around. You can kinda see in the picture, the wheel shroud keeps the rack from sliding. I like having it setup this way, because I can take the whole rack out and throw it in the back seat without having to uninstall it. I usually throw a tie-down over the back tire to keep it alittle more secure. The good thing about those blueprints is that they're easy to follow, and you can cut the pieces as necessary to fit your truck bed. I bet with alittle modifications, you could get this to work with the 5 footer + bed extender. Did I mention that it fits underneath my tonneau cover mounted this way? I think I like that part the most. I've been considering mounting this on top of my tonneau cover, but if I did that, I'd have to drill into my tonneau and I'm hesitant to do that.


----------



## boki-san (Aug 10, 2008)

CharacterZero said:


> http://www.gripsport.com.au/main.php?part=products&prodID=53
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a perfect way to ruin a crank arm. ut:

and why don't you want to remove the front wheel? the best way to mount a bicycle is a fork mount.

they're inexpensive, and easy to mount and use.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

This isn't my thread, but I have V-brakes with fresh pads and 2.1 tires. I had to let the air out of the tires to put my wheels back on my bike when I mounted my new tires(kenda nevegals).:madman:


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

vyper005 said:


> Did you secure the rack to the bed ?? How do you keep the bike from coming out of the rack when driving...bungee cords or did you just push the bed extender tight against the back wheel ??


See updated photos above. It turns out that the bike is supported by the strap when it is strapped down, so the upright rack was really not helping. I just laid it down like akozak84 suggested. It works the same, but it looks much better. The tiedowns were still in perfect position.


----------



## wkumtrider (Dec 27, 2007)

My brother has this for his truck, and it works well. I'm getting one for my truck.

http://www.toplinemfg.com/html/rck-bedbikerack.html


----------



## ADHD (Aug 17, 2008)

havnmonkey said:


> Looks good would've bought a crank holder if they were available locally... but I dropped a whopping $24 on some PVC for one of these bike racks... will figure out how to anchor and paint it... I'll post the pics tomorrow.


Anyone save this link??? I was going to build one today since its the weekend finally got time to do it and Know the LInk doesnt work!! :madman: :madman:


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll try to help. Here's a pic and description. Hope this makes sense. Make the big section first without the foot section coming out of the bottom of the Ts. For the up and down pieces that sandwich the tire, the pieces coming out of the top of the Ts are 9.5 inches. The long pieces coming out the lower part of the Ts are 18.5 inches. For the long tube that sits on the floor of the bed and under the window, your measurements will depend on the width of you bed. For me, they are 13.25. The little pieces above and below the tire are 1.75 inches. The T and L will touch, but my 2.1 tires are tight, so if you have bigger tires, you might want to adjust that. The foot section pieces that prop up the rack are 8.5 inches. If this is to confusing, let me know. You will need 6 Ls, 18 Ts, and 30 feet of 1 inch pipe. I used the thick walled pipe. 6 pieces 18.5, 6 pieces 9.5, 6 pieces 8.5, 9 pieces 1.75, and 6 pieces the length you need for your bed(13.25 here).


----------



## dsittman (Jan 15, 2008)

*PVC rack, my $0.03*

I made a PVC rack a couple weeks ago for my short bed Toyota Tacoma based on the Utah Mountainbiking site and instructions. I have to say I was pretty disappointed with the finished product. It fits fine in the bed of my pickup but just doesn't seem to provide the support for my bike that I was hoping for. I only run 2.0 width tires and squeezing the tires/wheels into the rack is pretty tight (I didn't use gaps b/w the T and L junctions as suggested based on this tire width). However, once the tire is finally in you would think that with such a tight squeeze that there wouldn't be a lot of lateral bike swaying but this was not the case with my setup. Actually my spokes contact the support beams (mainly the T junction that shoots down to the footer) with just a little bit of side to side play as well. Worried that I'm gonna end up bending/breaking one eventually. :madman:

I'm gonna keep at it and try and utilize the rack and use a strap around the seatpost like one of you illustrated. Maybe this will solve some of my initial problems. If anyone else has some suggestions or has run into some of the same problems please share. I guess I shouldn't expect a whole lot for $25 but was hoping for a little bit better results.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

My spokes do just touch, but with the ratchet strap, the rack only supports it till the strap tightens, then it won't budge.


----------



## slick_rick (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, i am blown away by all the very cool and innovative homehade truckbed bike racks displayed here! Keep it up and you'll be putting the truck rack dealers out of business


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've made up this one. I can take it out whenever i need to and it doesn't need to be bolted down.


----------



## British Bulldog (Sep 11, 2008)

It seems to me that if you have a short bed and a bed extender and didn't mind drilling in to the bed of your truck a Thule 501 Instagator mounted to the bed might work wonders. 

I'm new by the way..so Hi.


----------



## dsittman (Jan 15, 2008)

British Bulldog said:


> It seems to me that if you have a short bed and a bed extender and didn't mind drilling in to the bed of your truck a Thule 501 Instagator mounted to the bed might work wonders.
> 
> I'm new by the way..so Hi.


Welcome Bulldog. Not a bad idea if you've already got the extender and confidence in drilling into the tailgate. Main problem for me would be getting the coin to pay for an extender which are pretty pricey IMO. I think they run $250-300 retail.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

My boyfriend has a Thule Bigmouth mounted in the bed of his full size Tundra, Im not sure if that will fit with you, Thule also makes a no drill bike rack InstaGater Bike Rack for pickups.


----------



## British Bulldog (Sep 11, 2008)

dsittman said:


> Welcome Bulldog. Not a bad idea if you've already got the extender and confidence in drilling into the tailgate. Main problem for me would be getting the coin to pay for an extender which are pretty pricey IMO. I think they run $250-300 retail.


 I can get one for my Ridgline for about $200 on ebay. The bed on that truck is easy to drill in to due to the storage space underneath. I guess $200 isn't cheap but it will make me feel more secure about the bike being there and the bike cost a lot more than that. Thanks for the welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## British Bulldog (Sep 11, 2008)

ThePinkBarron said:


> My boyfriend has a Thule Bigmouth mounted in the bed of his full size Tundra, Im not sure if that will fit with you, Thule also makes a no drill bike rack InstaGater Bike Rack for pickups.


It pays to read the thread prior to posting. 

ermm shouldn't you be a "Baroness" ?


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

British Bulldog said:


> It pays to read the thread prior to posting.
> 
> ermm shouldn't you be a "Baroness" ?


I did, there was no link provided so I gave one, and no, Barron for a reason, not Baron, nor Baroness... Thanks.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

British Bulldog said:


> I can get one for my Ridgline for about $200 on ebay. The bed on that truck is easy to drill in to due to the storage space underneath. I guess $200 isn't cheap but it will make me feel more secure about the bike being there and the bike cost a lot more than that. Thanks for the welcome. :thumbsup:


FWIW, the bed is too short on short bed pickups for use with the instagator.


----------



## dsittman (Jan 15, 2008)

CharacterZero said:


> FWIW, the bed is too short on short bed pickups for use with the instagator.


I was a bit confused with this suggestion too, but I think what Bulldog is suggesting is that you actually lay the tailgate down and drill the anchors of the instagator into the tailgate so that you have a bit more length. Then the bed extender acts as the backstop for the instagator instead of the tailgate. This could give the room needed as with my SB Tacoma my bike is only about 3-4 inches too long for the bed with the gate closed.


----------



## British Bulldog (Sep 11, 2008)

dsittman said:


> I was a bit confused with this suggestion too, but I think what Bulldog is suggesting is that you actually lay the tailgate down and drill the anchors of the instagator into the tailgate so that you have a bit more length. Then the bed extender acts as the backstop for the instagator instead of the tailgate. This could give the room needed as with my SB Tacoma my bike is only about 3-4 inches too long for the bed with the gate closed.


I was suggesting that you forget the straps or anchors and secure the insagator to the head end of the truck bed by the bar that the anchors are attached to. Some kind of clamp or U bolt will do the trick. Then wheel the bike in forwards, leave the tailgate down and secure the 'gator. You don't have to have a bed extender really but with several grands worth of bike back there I'd feel more secure with one.


----------



## bigtoe66 (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.recrac.com
check this one out as an alternative-just bought one and it works pretty good-the add a bike takes a little effort but it works good too


----------



## British Bulldog (Sep 11, 2008)

That's a cool soloution but it won't work for me as I have a Honda Ridgeline.


----------



## dsittman (Jan 15, 2008)

British Bulldog said:


> I was suggesting that you forget the straps or anchors and secure the insagator to the head end of the truck bed by the bar that the anchors are attached to. Some kind of clamp or U bolt will do the trick. Then wheel the bike in forwards, leave the tailgate down and secure the 'gator. You don't have to have a bed extender really but with several grands worth of bike back there I'd feel more secure with one.


My bad. I gotcha now. I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

boki-san said:


> a perfect way to ruin a crank arm. ut:
> 
> and why don't you want to remove the front wheel? the best way to mount a bicycle is a fork mount.
> 
> they're inexpensive, and easy to mount and use.


He might have a 20mm thru axel thats not easily removed.

Here is mine I picked it up from my old appartment and did some fabrication and it works great for up to 6 bikes. 








Aww the old bike lol


----------



## WeatherMan (Sep 22, 2008)

I would have to say this single bike mount from Thule is hella nice. It is not too cheap but very very fast and easy! I use it in my Ram 3500.

http://www.etrailer.com/pc-tbbr~th501.htm


----------



## wkumtrider (Dec 27, 2007)

Check this one out. It works really well and is around $80.

http://www.toplinemfg.com/html/rck-bedbikerack.html


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

surprised more people aren't just hanging their bikes over the tailgate. I can get 6-7 bikes on the tailgate with no problem and no damage. This allows for a bunch of gear to sit in the bed since a good portion of the bike is over the outside of the tailgate.

Dakine pickup pad all the way...


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

:lol: Let's see those pics!!!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's a shot with 6 across the tailgate, I've done 7. Even on bumpy roads we don't have issues with the bikes scratching each other. I've got probably somewhere in the neighborhood of 10-15k miles with bikes hanging off the back (multiple trips up to BC, cross country trips) and no issues to date.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

WOW, never seen it. Does it work with just one bike?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

slowpoker said:


> WOW, never seen it. Does it work with just one bike?


Kinda, but sometimes with just one, the right pedal catches on fire.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Most of the ideas on here look like more work then simply taking off the tire what with all the rigging straps and all. Plus some look like you have to get in the bed to attach everything.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the OP's exact truck and my bikes get hung over the tailgate with a blanket. I wouldn't dream of doing anything else! If you are paranoid, a single strap over the bike secures it to the bed solidly. On and off in five seconds. Love it!


----------



## nathan005 (Nov 5, 2008)

DO NOT ORDER THIS RACK!!! it's a piece of crap, very flimsy and cheap. Good thing Costco has an excellent return policy. On the box it shows a picture of a full size mountain bike attached to it. YEAH RIGHT!! it wobbles like hell. This thing bent my friends wheel. 


vyper005 said:


> I also found this...
> 
> http://www.stylintrucks.com/parts.a...=CKLqr8X4gZUCFQqNHgodx1c8rg&partfamilyid=1876


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

nathan005 said:


> DO NOT ORDER THIS RACK!!! it's a piece of crap, very flimsy and cheap. Good thing Costco has an excellent return policy. On the box it shows a picture of a full size mountain bike attached to it. YEAH RIGHT!! it wobbles like hell. This thing bent my friends wheel.


How did the rack manage to bend the wheel?


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

For now I ended up buying a $25 bike rack from Lowe's....

Since the tubular legs on the rack were not wide enough to sit directly on my Utili-Trac in my 08' Nissan Frontier I cut some small pieces of pvc tubing to extend them.I recently found out that all uni-strut products found rather cheap at Lowe's & Home Depot will fit the Nissan's Utili-Trac.
I inserted the short pieces of pvc into the legs on the rack then drilled some 5/16 holes in the pvc.I then bought some 5/16 uni-strut channel nuts...I think they were less then 5 bucks for about 6 of them...put them in the Nissan's Utili-Trac then bolted the pvc pieces on to them witth galv bolts.

Here's a pic of the Lowe's rack...More pics to follow...


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's some pics of my truck with the bike rack...After I think about it, I should have gotten a long bed...Oh well I got a pretty good deal.....



















Here's the PVC extensions...









The stainless eyebolts attached to the uni-strut nuts...I then use bungee cords from my bike to the eyebolts


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone built anything new ??


----------



## loufer (Feb 8, 2009)

slowpoker,

I just saw this design this morning and the owner told me to checkout this website. The design looks so simple and cheap too! Where can I find the demsions etc... I own a 1999Ford F-250 short bed. Can you point me in the right direction? 

Thanks 
loufer


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Does the PVC design work with bigger disc rotors?


----------



## Dodgysam (May 1, 2009)

I have A rack bolted to the wheel wells of my 97 Nissan double cab.
Its a super short bed but i have worked around that.
I will get some pics of it tomorrow before i go out for a ride.
But i can carry 4 bikes and still have spades, helmets, chainsaws, packs, polar bears and small tribes of african warriors in the tray.

works a treat.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Dodgysam said:


> I have A rack bolted to the wheel wells of my 97 Nissan double cab.
> Its a super short bed but i have worked around that.
> I will get some pics of it tomorrow before i go out for a ride.
> But i can carry 4 bikes and still have spades, helmets, chainsaws, packs, polar bears and small tribes of african warriors in the tray.
> ...


Aw shucks I was hoping that you could substitute for Incan warriors.

lets see those photos.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Today, I built the PVC one for my Dodge Ram......it works, but leaves something to be desired. There really is no good way to secure the rack in my truck. I'll post some pics in a bit.


----------



## Dodgysam (May 1, 2009)

OK...as promised pics of my bike rack thingy.

I hope you appreciate this cos i had to go out and buy a new camera to do this...oh well it was a good excuse to buy a new camera.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are the pics.....The new bike has 203mm rotors and will hit the pvc if mounted in the position in the last pic. It works pretty well the other way as shown in the first pic(which is the way it is supposed to be according to the instructions). I couldn't get the bike to fit with the tailgate closed at first, but just needed to push the tire in more. I wish I made the gap a little bigger. The spesh front tire is definetly a tight fit. I use a ratchet strap now to hold it down, instead of the bungees....scary with just those, although it worked.... just really flimsy. So disregard using it as shown in the last pic. The insulation prevents the pvc from digging into the truck when tied down tight. What's nice about it is after a ride I can put in the garage and have all 3 bikes standing up out of the way. So it serves double duty.

I tied the front wheel with a bungee and used one on the back from the seat rails to the tie-down in the bed. All in all a good idea for $27 and a couple hours time.


----------



## Cooperdb (Mar 25, 2009)

Well after going riding with my wife yesterday and haveing no way of securing the bikes in the back of the F-150 I have spent alot of time researching this the past 24 hrs. I have come to the conclusion that its pretty hard to beat 2 ratchet straps to hold them down. Cost next to nothing , wrap around the seat post and you dont have to worry about marring the finish on your bike.

And I just about caught air going over the rail road tracks by my house testing out the sturdiness. May upgrade the system with the Lowes $25 Bike rack down the road.

Took me five minutes to load and secure the ratchets , could of done it quicker but the strap was a little jacked up.

Just cant see spending alot of money on racks when there are bike upgrades to buy : ) ! 

My $.02


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Cooperdb said:


> Well after going riding with my wife yesterday and haveing no way of securing the bikes in the back of the F-150 I have spent alot of time researching this the past 24 hrs. I have come to the conclusion that its pretty hard to beat 2 ratchet straps to hold them down. Cost next to nothing , wrap around the seat post and you dont have to worry about marring the finish on your bike.
> 
> And I just about caught air going over the rail road tracks by my house testing out the sturdiness. May upgrade the system with the Lowes $25 Bike rack down the road.
> 
> ...


But the one GREAT thing about the PVC rack is you can use it in your garage instead of laying the bikes over something, and having the kids knock them down while digging for their skates. It serves 2 purposes.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

I traded in my Nissan Frontier for an 09' Honda Civic...The gas mileage on the truck was horrible...I was averaging between 13 - 15 mpg  I'm using a bell 2 bike carrier that mounts on the trunk...so far so good :thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

vyper005 said:


> I traded in my Nissan Frontier for an 09' Honda Civic...The gas mileage on the truck was horrible...I was averaging between 13 - 15 mpg  I'm using a bell 2 bike carrier that mounts on the trunk...so far so good :thumbsup:


Hmmm...sounds like an expensive bike rack.

Figure that even if your average annual fuel cost on the civic is $1263 and it was $2162 with the Frontier, you are saving just $900/year on fuel.

Now, take that Frontier that you bought new, drove for 4 years and paid for depreciation and interest on...then traded it for another new car, for which you will pay depreciation and interest on...$900/year is small beans.

Yes, I realize there are a lot of assumptions made there.


----------



## pete87 (Sep 17, 2009)

canopy???


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I want something small and simple. Like just a hook or something. Maybe like this
http://www.racorinc.com/products.fx?id=113&fs=1
or
http://www.racorinc.com/products.fx?id=102&fs=1
mounted to a brace in the back of my truck.

Reckon it could work? I'm not sure if my tires will fit in it though


----------



## boki-san (Aug 10, 2008)

BWVDubya said:


> I want something small and simple. Like just a hook or something. Maybe like this
> http://www.racorinc.com/products.fx?id=113&fs=1
> or
> http://www.racorinc.com/products.fx?id=102&fs=1
> ...


no, ... neither of those are going to do anything for you in a vehicle application, ... zero


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

boki-san said:


> no, ... neither of those are going to do anything for you in a vehicle application, ... zero


Why do you say that?


----------



## dazada (Sep 17, 2009)

I use the Thule 501 Insta-gater. It was $116 shipped from RackOutfitters.com. Works amazingly. I was reading some posts about the Insta-gater not working with short-beds, but my S-10 has a 5' bed.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

dazada said:


> I use the Thule 501 Insta-gater. It was $116 shipped from RackOutfitters.com. Works amazingly. I was reading some posts about the Insta-gater not working with short-beds, but my S-10 has a 5' bed.


Can you take some pics of that for us ?? I thought the 501 was for long beds only....My bike would not fit in my short bed straight ahead with both wheels on...you had to lower the tailgate down...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Dodgysam said:


> OK...as promised pics of my bike rack thingy.
> 
> I hope you appreciate this cos i had to go out and buy a new camera to do this...oh well it was a good excuse to buy a new camera.


I'm wanting to rig up something similar to this, but with the front tire above/ontop of the bed rail somehow. I have to pull a trailer fairly often during the summer for work, & always bring my bike along out of town. However, also have a retrax roll-top cover w/tools, so I need to have access to that, but be able to close & lock the cover, without having a bike sitting in the back.....


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

You guys are making it waaay too hard.

This:










I can carry seven bikes in the bed with this, and another four on a Thule rack at the same time. No disassembly, instant in and out. The medium fits the Frontier.


----------



## symbology (Sep 17, 2009)

vyper005 said:


> Can you take some pics of that for us ?? I thought the 501 was for long beds only....My bike would not fit in my short bed straight ahead with both wheels on...you had to lower the tailgate down...


It is simple, if your bike will fit in the back of your truck you can use this rack. If it does not, then you cannot. Different bike models and frame sizes have different wheelbases. It just depends. My Stumpjumper FSR (large) barely fits in the back of my Frontier XC. If it was a medium frame It would fit with no issues as the wheel base is shorter by almost 1.5".

The front tire does rest on the tailgate. See the video below.

http://www.etrailer.com/tv-demo_thule_insta_gator_bike_rack_TH501.aspx


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

slowpoker said:


> I just made one of these pvc contraptions for my Frontier, although it is older body. I havn't painted it yet, as I know pvc won't hold paint well. The back tire just touches the tailgate extension.


or make it with 2x4's ...and lay it down


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

just lay the thing over in the bed or put a ladder rack on the truck and lean the handle bars on that and just strap them on


----------



## cooper58 (Aug 30, 2006)

I bolted my Thule Instagator facing the cab of the truck instead of using the tailgate mount.


----------



## sheepish grin (Apr 19, 2007)

Check out Pipelineracks.com, it's not exactly cheap at $199.00. However, if you don't want to remove your front wheel this is the ticket. :thumbsup:


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

*I also have a Frontier*

I know you don't want to remove your front wheel but this is what I made. I took the factory cargo rack system from the back and welded on two pieces of aluminum to it then bolted on 2 of the fork mount to the aluminum. It cost me a total of $40. Very secure so I don't have to worry about my bike getting stolen if I leave it in the back of my truck while Iam getting lunch or something. And I can run my lock through the aluminum block for security. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

GF 29er said:


> I know you don't want to remove your front wheel but this is what I made. I took the factory cargo rack system from the back and welded on two pieces of aluminum to it then bolted on 2 of the fork mount to the aluminum. It cost me a total of $40. Very secure so I don't have to worry about my bike getting stolen if I leave it in the back of my truck while Iam getting lunch or something. And I can run my lock through the aluminum block for security. Here are a couple of pics.


Yeah, good for very short term security. Cable locks shouldn't be relied on! 
I have a Frontier (too?) and I use a cable lock run behind the utilitrack on the side...but only when I am running into the store, no extended amount of time.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

I know its not a good security system, but for the insurance reasons if my bike or my buddies bike gets stolen I can tell the insurance yes it was locked up in the bed of my truck. A good buddy of mine that works for an insurance company (i won't mention name of company) told me to make sure my bike rack is "permanantly" mounted to the truck to be covered. And to always lock up my bikes to be protected. So That is what I came up with. Ive been robbed in the past of other items from my vehicles and my insurance told me if its not a permant part of the vehichle ("something that has to be unbolted to remove it") its not covered.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

GF 29er said:


> I know its not a good security system, but for the insurance reasons if my bike or my buddies bike gets stolen I can tell the insurance yes it was locked up in the bed of my truck. A good buddy of mine that works for an insurance company (i won't mention name of company) told me to make sure my bike rack is "permanantly" mounted to the truck to be covered. And to always lock up my bikes to be protected. So That is what I came up with. Ive been robbed in the past of other items from my vehicles and my insurance told me if its not a permant part of the vehichle ("something that has to be unbolted to remove it") its not covered.


Hmm...interesting point.

Given that mine is locked to the utilitrack...that is a permanent part of the vehicle...wonder if mine would be covered as well.


----------



## Traildawg (Aug 11, 2008)

Check out Seasucker.com ... We are featured on page 61 of MT Bike Action this month as part of the best of InterBike.


----------



## Cooperdb (Mar 25, 2009)

Well after using tie down straps this past year I think I am going to break down and buy a Thule 914xt so I can use the bed for cargo instead of bikes. 

Lot of good ideas in this thread though , I like the Pipeline rack also .


----------



## Dirt Monkey (Feb 6, 2006)

I didnt want a bunch or extra crap in the back of the truck, and wanted a quick way to attach the bike. I welded a cut section of round tube to some 1.25 square stock attached to a base plate with another backing plate(it clampes to the under side of the bed rail) Its on my old Toyota beater, so I would have been fine drilling a hole, but this way it is not necessary. There is a rubber latching strap (you can buy these at places like cabelas for strpping down gear on ATVs) and a hook. The front wheel slides snug between a couple of small pieces of tube mounted on flat bar at the front bed rail.(I will make this part better when time allows) Quick, easy and not a bunch of additional crtap in the bed. This would be a PITA in my other truck becuase the bed rail is as high as my head


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with Pipeline racks? Their truck bed rack looks pretty decent and definitely disc brake friendly. This appears to be the best thing I've come across on the web so far.


----------



## TheLittle (May 8, 2009)

Sorry to bump the thread.

I live in Brazil and have a 2006 Chevrolet S10 (I don´t know if it is the same model that are sold in USA) , witch have a short truckbed 









Searchin for a nice and "easy to load" bike rack I came across the Pipeline Rack. Well, the shipment cost of the thing to Brazil would be very high, so I decided to make one by myself here.

But my concern is about bending the wheel, since it holds all the bike wheight only by a small portion of front tire. And since the bed is short on my truck, if I load it with 2 ou 3 bikes the rear wheel will have do stay over the tailgate.

Does anyone have bought it and have something to say about?


----------



## TheLittle (May 8, 2009)

Good news! I´ve finished bulding the "pipeline rack".

I´ve changed some things in the project, mine is attached in the truckbed by 4 M6 screws.

The design is really clever and works very well. In my case, I´ve choose to put the back wheel on the rack and leave the front wheel over the tail gate, but if I load 3 bikes, the middle one should have the front wheel on the rack.

I´m little concearned about bending the wheels, but until now (2 weeks) no sign of bending.

here are some pics


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am in the process of building a PVC rack myself and I read on one site that PVC racks are loud.
Does anyone here with PVC racks has that experience and if so what to do?
Filling with sand?

Thank you


----------



## bigdbronco (Mar 24, 2008)

acer66 said:


> I am in the process of building a PVC rack myself and I read on one site that PVC racks are loud.
> Does anyone here with PVC racks has that experience and if so what to do?
> Filling with sand?
> 
> Thank you


I've had a PVC for 3 years and no loud noises. What PVC rack design is supposedly the loud one?


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

The WheelWally, WheelWally - Truck-Mounted Bike Rack - Wheel Attachment System, bike rack for trucks is similar to the Insta Gator in that no wheel removal is required however it is installed in the front of the bed (so you can still use your tailgate). Bike installation is very fast and secure and can typically be done from outside your truck bed. It is simple and indestructible.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Jim Hike said:


> The WheelWally, WheelWally - Truck-Mounted Bike Rack - Wheel Attachment System, bike rack for trucks is similar to the Insta Gator in that no wheel removal is required however it is installed in the front of the bed (so you can still use your tailgate). Bike installation is very fast and secure and can typically be done from outside your truck bed. It is simple and indestructible.


good to have options, but i don't see this one taking off.


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

What are your main concerns?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Jim Hike said:


> What are your main concerns?


Is it your product?

Well, for one, in a truck with higher bed rails, like a F150 or a Tundra, there is no way your are going to be able to reach more than the top strap I don't think.

The combination of having to fish 3 straps through the slots is too much a pain in the ass. People want convenience. Even running tie downs is as fast as that, and much quicker although you have to be in the truck bed.


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes. I designed it. Reaching the straps is affected by your truck type and how tall you are. I'm 5'-10" and drive a Chevy Silverado and can easily attach all the straps but if your truck were jacked up this wouldn't be the case.

Bike installation is actually really fast. I just leave my WheelWally installed in my truck bed most of the time. To load, I wheel my bike into the bed (without climbing in myself), and fasten the straps. I don't fasten the rear wheel at all...my bike seems to stay "in line"... but I'm sure on a rocky fire road the rear end could bounce around.

What is your preferred method?


----------



## opnorty (Jul 17, 2012)

I think the wally thing looks promising. Its definitely different from anything else I've seen. I would suggest making some sort of clamp on mounting bracket to the top rail of the bed so you don't have to drill through truck. Also, drop the price, and this may be viable.


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree that drilling the holes for the 1/4" dia. hardware could be a "deal breaker" for some truck owners and I'm sure that clamps and quick releases could be designed to work with the WheelWally. The bolted connections are pretty simple however and highly adaptable. Price drop? For you, opnorty, absolutely!


----------

